# Limnophila sp. 'Wavy' flowers



## Adam C (Feb 7, 2013)

I love new flowers


----------



## Adam C (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Adam C,

Thanks for the great pics of 'Wavy'; I grabbed this pic of Limnophila aromatica off of the internet....similar but not the same. Hopefully Cavan can add some info to this thread.

Limnophila aromatica


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Flower color is variable. See here:
http://www.efloras.org/florataxon.aspx?flora_id=2&taxon_id=200020693

They are both probably _L. aromatica_.


----------



## Adam C (Feb 7, 2013)

This is the Limnophila aromatica I had last year. I have L. 'hippuroides' getting ready to flower.

http://i1094.photobucket.com/albums/i449/rocketdude1234/Tanks/P1130304.jpg


----------



## Adam C (Feb 7, 2013)

This is awesome variability.

One thing I will mention is that Limnophila aromatica smells and tastes different. Limnophila wavy has an odd taste and smell.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

I believe that the flowerspictures.org pic in Roy's posting shows Limnophila _aquatica_ flowers. Also the drooping top of the inflorescence is a feature I've noticed on flowering L. aquatica.
http://idtools.org/id/aquariumplant...s/Media/Images/limn_aquatica_barth_CN_lge.jpg


----------



## Sean W. (Feb 2, 2014)

fantastic! i love seeing flowers! awesome


----------

